# Starting Debian KfreeBSD Jails on rc.conf automatically on Boot



## minimike (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi

I want to have some Debian KfreeBSD Jails on my FreeBSD 8.1 Host. I don't know, anything is missing. So nothing in logs or on dmsg. My FreeBSD 8.1 Jail has starts successful.

here the parts of my rc.conf


```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_v2_enable="YES"
jail_list="mastercopybsd mastercopydebian"


jail_mastercopybsd_rootdir="/jails/mastercopybsd"
jail_mastercopybsd_name="mastercopybsd"
jail_mastercopybsd_hostname="mastercopybsd"
jail_mastercopybsd_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_mastercopybsd_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
jail_mastercopybsd_vnet_enable="YES"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_prestart0="ifconfig epair0 create"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_prestart1="ifconfig bridge0 addm epair0a"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_prestart2="ifconfig epair0a up"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_poststart0="ifconfig epair0b vnet mastercopybsd"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_poststart1="jexec mastercopybsd /bin/sh /etc/rc.d/netif start"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_poststart2="jexec mastercopybsd /bin/sh /etc/rc"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_poststop0="ifconfig bridge0 deletem epair0a"
jail_mastercopybsd_exec_poststop1="ifconfig epair0a destroy"


jail_mastercopydebian_rootdir="/jails/mastercopydebian"
jail_mastercopydebian_name="mastercopydebian"
jail_mastercopydebian_hostname="mastercopydebian"
jail_mastercopydebian_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_mastercopydebian_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
jail_mastercopydebian_vnet_enable="YES"
jail_mastercopydebian_exec_prestart0="ifconfig epair1 create"
jail_mastercopydebian_exec_prestart1="ifconfig bridge0 addm epair1a"
jail_mastercopydebian_exec_prestart2="ifconfig epair1a up"
jail_mastercopydebian_exec_poststart0="ifconfig epair1b vnet mastercopydebian"
jail_mastercopydebian_exec_poststart1="jexec mastercopydebian /bin/sh /etc/init.d/rc 3"
jail_mastercopydebian_exec_poststop0="ifconfig bridge0 deletem epair1a"
jail_mastercopydebian_exec_poststop1="ifconfig epair1a destroy"
```

So after

```
freebsd-one# service jail start mastercopydebian
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails:epair1a
 cannot start jail "mastercopydebian": 
.
freebsd-one#
```

Thats all, no more output  So any suggestions what will do the trick?

best regards
Darko


----------



## mk (Dec 3, 2010)

Debian kFreeBSD is debian gnu linux userland + FreeBSD kernel. Since the idea is coming from debian peoples - ask them. 

More over FreeBSD already have jails.


----------

